# Dynamic Sliding Window in TCP



## hingiswiss (20. Januar 2009)

Liebe Forummitglieder,

ich bereite mich gerade für eine Klausur vor, es gibt ein paar Sachen beim Thema Daten-Transmission bei TCP, die ich noch nicht verstanden habe.

Also, soweit ich weiss, fürs Flow Control in TCP wird ein Verfahren Dynamic Sliding Window verwendet, das ist im Grunde wie ein ganz normales Sliding Window Verfahren in der 2 Schicht des OSI-Modells.

Nun, der Hauptunterschied liegt darin, dass bei Dynamic Sliding Window die Fenstergröße sich ändern kann (da hier zusätzlich noch mit Buffer gearbeitet wird).  Daraufhin habe ich gegoogelt, von was die Fenstergröße also abhängig ist.  

Seltsam:  Im Internet verstehen (geben) die meisten Leute bzgl. dieses Thema nur das normale Sliding Window-Verfahren, die Beispiele beachten nicht den Buffer.

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht kurz erklären, wie bei dynamic window sliding die Fenstergröße sich verändert, vor allem von was ist die abhängig?
Ich habe eine Vermutung:  die Fenstergröße passt sich dem vom Empfänger freigegebenen Buffer an.  D.h. zusammen mit dem ACK ist die Information über den freien Platz im Buffer vom Empfänger geschickt und diese Information wird die Fenstergröße.

Ich bedanke mich für Eure Antwort.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------

